# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Всё про женщин и ЗА них....

## Уралочка

*Всё про женщин и ЗА них....*

Самый любимый женский праздник это, конечно, 8 МАРТА!!!

В этот день каждая дама - королевишна и красавица, 
а каждый мужчина просто обязан побыть рыцарем и героем, совершающим подвиги в честь нас, прекрасных.

Этому и посвящается расчудесный НОВЫЙ блок. 
Девочки будут  красоваться, купаться в комплиментах и хохотать во время застольной части блока, 
а в активной игровой части наступит апогей смеха - потому что мужчины покажут все, на что способны. 
А еще откроют дамам СТРАШНУЮ тайну:  кто такой РОЗОВЫЙ ВЛОМИНГО и что такое РУССКАЯ САМОГОНЧАЯ. 



СтОимость игрового блока *800р*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

*В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление.* (по продолжительности 15 минут)

----------


## дюймовка

Лен я как вечный твой поклонник и покупатель хочу расцеловать тебя в щёчки
твои новые блоки для женщин-это нечто!
для меня с постоянно женскими компашками-это выход 
блин у меня даже слов нет-чтоб высказать своё восхищение
всё про женщин-это вообще бриллиант

----------


## дюймовка

Лен!
подарки из блока-для юбилея находка!!!!!
если женщина-мужчины ей дарят(особенно если одинокая)
мужчина-женщинам что отгадают
супер! завтра попробую!!!!!!!

----------


## ewa.elik

*Уралочка*, Леночка, наконец -то нашла время написать про ЧУДО!!!!!!!! БЛИИИИИН, штука - СУПЕР!!!!!!! Провела 3 раза, восторг со стороны мужиков и ржач до слез ( особенно пер............ел - как всегда мужики подумали про " ДРУГОЕ").....Провела последний раз сегодня на юбилее - БЕСПОДОБНО!!!!!! Я в восторге от твоих ТАЛАНТЛИВЫХ ПЕРЛОВ!!!!!!! Уже многое купила у тебя, но еще не все пробовала проводить, но эта ШТУКОВИНА выстреливает и бомбит ,как ДИНАМИТ!!!!!!!! РАХМЕЕЕЕТ!!!!!! Все ФИШКИ - ЗАЖИГАЛКИ!!!!!!! ЛЕночка, ТЫ - КРАСАВА!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------


## NFVFLF

Елена, перечислила Вам денежку за блок. Если можно скинуть на адрес olezha71@mail.ru

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, перечислила Вам денежку за блок. Если можно скинуть на адрес olezha71@mail.ru


Отправила ссылочку,качайте. с ув. Елена.

----------


## mel00elena

Ленусь, вот и я с отчетиком о приобретенном твоем блоке. "Причудливости женщин" прошли просто на "Ура!" Это действительно все про нас и о нас. Подтверждением были одобрительные и положительные ответы почти всех присутствующих женщин. Признаюсь, честно, не решилась провести именно в твоем варианте блок с мужчинами. Тк компания была сборная, незнакомая между собой. Поэтому не могла предположить, как будут гости реагировать на ту или иную номинацию (ну, ты понимаешь о чем я...). "Сокровища" прошли тоже прикольно. Было 5 столиков. Поэтому пришлось давать задания всем пятерым. Ну и остальная, завершающая часть твоего блока прошла тоже очень даже азартно. Все старались ответить правильно. Спасибо, Леночка, тебе за твой блок. Он очень выручил меня именно на 8-е марта, где большая часть присутствующих все-таки были женщины.

----------


## Уралочка

> Ленусь, вот и я с отчетиком о приобретенном твоем блоке. "Причудливости женщин" прошли просто на "Ура!"  Спасибо, Леночка, тебе за твой блок. Он очень выручил меня именно на 8-е марта


Елена, спасибо Вам за отзыв!!! Очень рада что мои игровушки понравились и отлично зашли на вечере. Творческих Вам успехов, с ув. Елена.

----------

